# TBS-HD



## kbuente

What are the chances that E* will offer TBS in it's HD format in time for the NLDS and NLCS this year??

We do get TNT-HD....since more homeowners in the nation have access to TNT-HD it would make more sense for the games to be on TNT-HD instead of TBS-HD...but I digress.

Like MLB Extra Innings, will the only source for NLDS and NLCS be D*?

It's sad that you can't watch in any format most of the post-season MLB games unless you have cable, or 1 of the dish providers. Local OTA is becoming a thing of the past these days....at least the Wolrd Series is still on FOX and that means in HD in most markets


----------



## Jim5506

Borrowing trouble, are we now?

The world won't come to an end if Dish doesn't have TNT in HD, but I rather imagine they will.

I'm not loosing sleep over whether or not they do have it in HD.


----------



## davethestalker

Offer? It better BE READY in 2 weeks. Actually, it would make sense to have NL playoffs on ESPN. Ted Turner wants to screw people out of an enjoyable experience by forcing us to tune in to his channels. Ted Turner doesn't know sports, ESPN and Fox do.


----------



## bruin95

Jim5506 said:


> The world won't come to an end if Dish doesn't have TNT in HD, but I rather imagine they will.


E* has had TNT-HD for quite awhile now.


----------



## Steve Mehs

> Like MLB Extra Innings, will the only source for NLDS and NLCS be D*?


DirecTV is not the only source for MLB Extra Innings.


----------



## roachxp

Scott has said that it won't be on E* in time unless something of a miracle happens, this is a rumor that D* wants sat exclusive through the baseball playoffs.


----------



## Hound

roachxp said:


> Scott has said that it won't be on E* in time unless something of a miracle happens, this is a rumor that D* wants sat exclusive through the baseball playoffs.


Who is Scott? If D* had an exclusive that would have been part of the D* press
release. See the release:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1048907&highlight=

D* says "To date, DIRECTV is the only national multichannel video provider committed to carrying both FOX and TBS's exclusive postseason HD broadcasts."


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I personally think any channel (TBS-HD just as an example) is monumentally stupid to sign any kind of exclusive agreement with one provider or the other. It's one thing if DirecTV carried it first for some reason because they negotiated first or had bandwidth earlier or something... but if Dish, cable, DirecTV, etc. all could and wanted to carry at the same time... TBS-HD, and any other channel, would be very shortsighted to enter into any such agreement that would cut off most of their subscribers.

DirecTV has the most, then perhaps one of the major cable companies like Comcast or TWC, then Dish, then other cable companies... but if they only signed exclusive to DirecTV, most of their customers are on cable + Dish... Same would be true if they signed with Dish only. It would just be stupid.


----------



## roachxp

I think I was misunderstood cable will get TBS HD, it's just D* wants exclusive for the satellite viewers through the MLB playoffs. D*


----------



## Stewart Vernon

roachxp said:


> I think I was misunderstood cable will get TBS HD, it's just D* wants exclusive for the satellite viewers through the MLB playoffs. D*


Still wouldn't make sense. Why would any channel cut 13.6 million customers (roughly Dish subs) out of the loop if they don't have to?


----------



## He Save Dave

We don't have time to worry about TBS. THE Smithsonian channel is coming! :bang


----------



## davethestalker

He Save Dave said:


> We don't have time to worry about TBS. THE Smithsonian channel is coming! :bang


Ooooh boy, it's another "Treasure" Channel, that won't be watched.

My 7 year old daughter likes to watch Animal Planet's "Sunrise Earth" in the morning before school. Our cats freak out with all of the birds chirping and whatnot.


----------



## projectorguru

[
I hope E* adds Smithsonian HD.[/QUOTE]

I hope they don't, only 75 hours of programming in HD? whats the point, I don't want crap


----------



## Hound

Comcast is adding TBS HD in early October. 
Time Warner is also adding the channel, but then Time Warner owns TBS HD.
I am guessing that Dish will add it as well (especially since Dish lost out on
MLB EI), but I have been wrong before.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/comcastphilly092407.htm

http://www.tvpredictions.com/twtbs092007.htm


----------



## dbconsultant

davethestalker said:


> Ooooh boy, it's another "Treasure" Channel, that won't be watched.
> 
> My 7 year old daughter likes to watch Animal Planet's "Sunrise Earth" in the morning before school. Our cats freak out with all of the birds chirping and whatnot.


Being history & 'collector' buffs, we like the Treasure Channel and hope E* gets Smithsonian Channel, too.


----------



## kbuente

So if a satellite provider already offers the SD version of a channel do they automatically have the rights to the HD version? Or do they have to negotiate a 2nd contact for the HD channel--especially when the SD and HD channels show the same programs, just different quality of the same shows.

So in order to add an HD version of a SD channel, is it just a matter of finding bandwidth for it?


----------



## roachxp

HDMe said:


> Still wouldn't make sense. Why would any channel cut 13.6 million customers (roughly Dish subs) out of the loop if they don't have to?


Same reason the NFL cut 60million plus out of Sunday ticket it's all about money. I'm sure once playoffs are over on TBS HD D* will allow E* to get it.


----------



## kbuente

roachxp said:


> Same reason the NFL cut 60million plus out of Sunday ticket it's all about money. I'm sure once playoffs are over on TBS HD D* will allow E* to get it.


It's not up to D*, it's between Turner and E*.

I still think it would have been much easier had one of the major networks bought the rights to the post-season MLB games. That would let OTA users have access to them, too.

This comment is off-topic but still related....you'd think a TV broadcaster (OTA) could buy the rights to be the only OTA channel offering an event, while a cable/sat provider could bid to be the only cable/sat provider to offer an event.

That would be fine but get too complicated when cable/sat providers also carry per FCC mandate the local channels (OTA). I don't know what percentage of America only uses OTA but for some this will mean an increased radio audience.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

roachxp said:


> Same reason the NFL cut 60million plus out of Sunday ticket it's all about money. I'm sure once playoffs are over on TBS HD D* will allow E* to get it.


DirecTV has Sunday Ticket exclusively because they pay out the wazoo for it... and the NFL knows it is a niche thing that most subscribers will not pay a premium for, so they go for the up front money guaranteed than risk taking only a percentage of actual Sunday Ticket subscribers.

TBSHD, on the other hand, is a channel that would get a lot of viewers... and I can't imagine they would get enough of a premium from DirecTV to be worth cutting off all the Dish subscriber revenue.


----------



## nataraj

projectorguru said:


> I hope they don't, only 75 hours of programming in HD? whats the point, I don't want crap


If I can record and watch - thats good for two whole months. Definitely welcome.

But, I guess, they will put it right in the top bracket.

Thats why we need a la carte.


----------



## davethestalker

dbconsultant said:


> Being history & 'collector' buffs, we like the Treasure Channel and hope E* gets Smithsonian Channel, too.


Sorry if I offended.

I know Treasure is one of the Voom channels. But, my sarcasm/anger is because of how slow it is taking for mainstream channels to be added in hi def . Hi Def channels have been around since, what 2002'ish? And we still don't have the vast majority of subscribed channels in HD.


----------



## harsh

nataraj said:


> If I can record and watch - thats good for two whole months.


70 hours (the "official" number) isn't enough to cover three days!

I hope the author of that story was wrong.


----------



## harsh

davethestalker said:


> Hi Def channels have been around since, what 2002'ish? And we still don't have the vast majority of subscribed channels in HD.


Just make sure you focus your venom on the groups that are truly at fault for not making content available: the programmers.


----------



## Hound

E* is not going to have TBS HD ready for the Rockies game tonight?
Pathetic.


----------



## DCSholtis

I'll be thinking of you guys when Im watching the game on TBS HD on D*.


----------



## Taco Lover

DCSholtis said:


> I'll be thinking of you guys when Im watching the game on TBS HD on D*.


Classy.


----------



## jpeckinp

I understand that Commicast here is Chicago is going live with TBS-HD on ch 219 on Wednesday.  

I will be disappointed if I can't watch the playoffs in HD. Yes I know not everybody is a sports fan but come on Dish baseball is kinda popular in the US. You know they call it Americas game for a reason.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Actually baseball is not nearly as popular as it once was. NFL and Nascar seem to rule the roost these days with Nascar climbing and the NHL fading fast into oblivion it seems. NBA is sort of a default #3 I think.

I like NFL and NBA... never cared for baseball, not watching or playing. Seems I must not be alone since it has been fading in the ratings in recent years.


----------



## davethestalker

HDMe said:


> Seems I must not be alone since it has been fading in the ratings in recent years.


One example is the Cubs. They went with Comcast SN Chicago for the majority of games. This disenfranchises Cubs fans across the country (let alone those of us across the lake) from seeing most of the Cubs games on WGN Superstation. I would be great if WGN would step up and pay to broadcast every Cubs game on the Superstation. Those in Chicago could watch on channel 26, 9, or CSN Chicago locally. But, I guess that big pile of cash blinded some suits and they forgot about the nationwide following.

I bet if the Braves were in the playoffs, we would be set up with TBS-HD right now.

I can't wait to hear Steve Stone and Chip Carry doing the Cubs games


----------



## Lord Vader

HDMe said:


> Actually baseball is not nearly as popular as it once was. NFL and Nascar seem to rule the roost these days with Nascar climbing and the NHL fading fast into oblivion it seems. NBA is sort of a default #3 I think.
> 
> I like NFL and NBA... never cared for baseball, not watching or playing. Seems I must not be alone since it has been fading in the ratings in recent years.


You are alone. Baseball this year set another attendance record, surpassing 2006's record setting attendance. Hardly a sign of a sport in decline.

Unlike the NFL or even NASCAR, baseball plays its games 7 days a week for 162 games. The former two sports do not. Their games are, for the most part, concentrated on one or two games a week. Because of this, they tend to not be the victim of oversaturation or overexposure, something Baseball cannot avoid by its very nature, but something they expect. There is not much of an allure, so to speak, for a sport that plays so often. However, this does not mean it's fading. Quite the contrary.


----------



## James Long

Baseball seems to be team oriented. If your team is out why care? Some people watch "for the love of the game" but it's hard to love a team that isn't yours.

That being said ... GO CUBS!


----------



## Lord Vader

The same could easily be said about the NFL or NBA.

That being said... GO DIAMONDBACKS!


----------



## crabtrp

Taco Lover said:


> Classy.


We have had the short end of the stick for a long time. TBS HD does look good.


----------



## mhowie

I'm very disappointed, thanks to E*, not to have the opportunity to watch tonight's classic game in HD.


----------



## DP1

The funny thing for me about it is if it's a game I only have passing interest in I wont even bother watching it if it's not in HD.

On the other hand if it's a must see game I couldnt care less if I'd have to watch it on a 5" B+W portable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Lord Vader said:


> You are alone. Baseball this year set another attendance record, surpassing 2006's record setting attendance. Hardly a sign of a sport in decline.


Somebody tell that to the Marlins... I saw clips from the game that had something like 50 people in the stands earlier this year... but besides that, attendance doesn't always translate to TV ratings.

You could have sellouts but still have less fans if the rest of the fans aren't watching on TV like they used to... this happens a lot where there is a big tradition locally to go to games, but if you can't get a ticket you go do something else.

I think the 162 games per year really does make baseball less attractive, since you mentioned it. I think the NBA at 82 games per year is overkill as well. I know I like basketball but I pay little attention until around the all-star break after the NFL finishes up things... so I really only watch the last half of the NBA year + playoffs.


----------



## davethestalker

I lost all interest in hoops when Jordan left the game. It seems like he took the integrity with him when he retired. The thugs stick out in sports more than the non-thugs.


----------



## grooves12

Lord Vader said:


> The same could easily be said about the NFL or NBA.
> 
> That being said... GO DIAMONDBACKS!


Not really... which is why Sunday/Monday Night football are some of the highest rated events on television.

Football fans watch the games even when "their" team isn't involved. The same goes for the playoffs and Super Bowl. That is not true of any other sports' playoffs. Usually only fans of the involved teams care, and the rest of the country is pissed off that their favorite shows are pre-empted or put on hiatus for a sport they don't care about.


----------



## drisner

davethestalker said:


> I lost all interest in hoops when Jordan left the game. It seems like he took the integrity with him when he retired. The thugs stick out in sports more than the non-thugs.


Because the rosters in basketball are so small (12 per team I think), it doesn't take as many bad apples to make the whole league seem rotten.

For me, once Magic and Bird left the game, I lost all interest in pro basketball. The show-boating and lack of team play just really turned me off.

Not trying to start anything, just want to add that Smithsonian HD has gotten a lot of viewing in my house for the past week. It is definitely a worthwhile channel so far. Maybe it can be a station for E* that gets turned off while the BTN HD alternates are showing football on Saturday.


----------



## James Long

I watched MHD the day it was introduced more than any time since.
Anything new is spectacular. Voom was to die for before the reruns started!


----------



## kbuente

It would be awesome if the Cubs won the NLDS in 3 games but I wouldn't mind it if it took a 4th game because that 4th game is scheduled to be carried on TNT. I can enjoy TNT-HD on E*.

Other than Wednesday or Sunday night baseball on ESPN, baseball fans don't have access to games featuring teams other than their local teams.

Since I live in the Chicago DMA, I have access to every Cubs or White Sox game. But even if I wanted to watch the Cardinals play against Colorado I can't---unless I subscribe to a service that provides MLB-Extra Innings.

Interestingly, if I visit a friend who lives an hour south-east of me in Indiana, he can watch the Cubs/White Sox games on CSN Chicago AND the Cardinals on another Regional SN. And that is in Indiana, how does that cover the Cardinals yet a town an hour west (and closer to St. Louis) doesn't. Go figure?

I too remember watching EVERY Cubs games on WGN growing up unless it was on ESPN. I don't think Fox had baseball or even existed in the 80's.

Thankfully MLB doesn't dictate that a certain radio station has rights to a game. 'Cuz I wanna be able to hear Pat and Ron doing play by play for this year's World Series


----------



## Grandpa Train

Taco Lover said:


> Classy.


The man is right..he will be watching TBS in HD we won't. Tired of being behind in updating HD.


----------



## Hound

E* has no soul if they don't get TBS HD on for the people in Colorado for Wednesday's game. I will be at Citizens Bank Park watching the games, so I do
not need TBS HD until Saturday. Pretty exciting stuff last night, when it looked like
all hope was lost. 

Baseball set another attendance record this year. In Philadelphia, Comcast Sportsnet had record ratings for Phillies games. Some ratings were as high
as 10.3.

Do not agree that baseball is team oriented. Baseball fans watch the post season
no matter which team is playing.

Comcast is now adding TBS HD tomorrow for my local cable company which Comcast acquired on 9/1. (even though Comcast originally said that there would be no channel additions until next spring)

Its a shame that the postseason is not on OTA in the home markets like in prior
year when ESPN had the post season. I believe basketball and ice hockey
going all cable in most markets has killed the ratings and fan interest in those
sports.


----------



## Lord Vader

HDMe said:


> Somebody tell that to the Marlins... I saw clips from the game that had something like 50 people in the stands earlier this year... but besides that, attendance doesn't always translate to TV ratings.


Every sport will always have its teams who don't draw that well, but that is irrelevant when it comes to the entire league's overall attendance. MLB's attendance this year was at an all-time high. Its revenues are also at a high. This would not be the case if it was fading, as you claim it is.



> _Originally posted by grooves12_*
> Not really... which is why Sunday/Monday Night football are some of the highest rated events on television.*


That's because those games are not on every day of the week. Put the NFL on 7 days a week and I guarantee you that the TV ratings WILL decline.

The NFL Sunday Ticket is my single favorite sports package, even though baseball is my first love. Why is this? Because once a week I get to see my favorite team, the Pittsburgh Steelers, regardless of where or at what time they play. In baseball, the White Sox are my team, but I don't watch them more than once or twice a week for two reasons: (1) I often am unable to because of other things I'm doing like work, etc.; and (2) the interest isn't as great with them playing 7 days a week, the occasional off day notwithstanding.

If the Steelers played 6 or 7 days a week, I wouldn't be as interested.

If Christmas was once a month, it wouldn't be as magical and alluring.

Rarity tends to make things more appealing and attractive. That is why baseball is different, and that is why the arguments you and others make here are incorrect.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hound said:


> Do not agree that baseball is team oriented. Baseball fans watch the post season
> no matter which team is playing.


Indeed. I have NO interest in either the Padres or the Rockies, but I watched that whole game yesterday, as late as it ran, becuase I'm a baseball fan. And what a game it was! Show me a sport that plays 162 frickin' games, STILL can't find a winner, then has to go to a one-game playoff, and on top of that, has that one-game playoff go extra innings! Wow! One of baseball's best games ever!

No other sport's regular season games mean as much as Baseball's does. One cannot win a division is April or May, but one can sure lose it.


----------



## old7

HDMe said:


> Actually baseball is not nearly as popular as it once was. NFL and Nascar seem to rule the roost these days with Nascar climbing and the NHL fading fast into oblivion it seems. NBA is sort of a default #3 I think.
> 
> I like NFL and NBA... never cared for baseball, not watching or playing. Seems I must not be alone since it has been fading in the ratings in recent years.


Networks cite MLB changes for TV gains



> Of the 29 domestic clubs, 21 have seen their local ratings increase, one (the Angels) has held flat, and seven have decreased.





> Double-digit percentage increases have been recorded in 16 markets. Most notably, the Brewers' pursuit of their first playoff berth in 25 years has mushroomed their cable ratings on FSN North 131 percent, from an average of 3.2 last year to 7.4.





> "Local sports continues to grow ratings in the local markets," said Randy Freer, president of Fox Regional Cable Sports Networks. "This is another example of how valuable RSN programming is. This is why RSNs belong in the most penetrated packages."


----------



## jgurley

I've followed this thread with much interest since the first post back on 9/23. For what it's worth here are some thoughts.

The fact that Dish will not make TBS-HD available has little or nothing to do with the relative popularity of baseball, football, basketball or any other sport which may have been mentioned. It has little or nothing to do with TNT, Smithsonian, MHD or any other HD channels currently offered.

For me, the only relevant question is why Dish isn't offering TBS-HD while many of it's major competitors are? If DirecTV, Comcast, TWC, Cablevision and probably others are broadcasting TBS-HD, why not Dish? Is it because of some technical or contractual reason? Or are the powers that be at Dish just not paying attention or don't care?

In light of the fact that DirecTV has just added 21 new HD channels with many more to come by the end of the year and Dish is unlikely to be able to add any (well possibly a few) for another year, I ask this question: _*Is there something fundamentally wrong with Dish Network?*_ By this I mean at the root, base, heart of their operation, is there some sort of disconnect?

Most likely someone else can ask this question better than I just did, so if anyone can please give it your best shot. I realize there is likely to be some speculation to this question and that's fine. What I'd really like to hear is from someone who has some solid information which will give us greater insight into the current thinking, planning and capabilities at Dish.


----------



## scout12

jgurley said:


> I've followed this thread with much interest since the first post back on 9/23. For what it's worth here are some thoughts.
> 
> The fact that Dish will not make TBS-HD available has little or nothing to do the the relative popularity of baseball, football, basketball or any other sport which may have been mentioned. It has little or nothing to do with TNT, Smithsonian, MHD or any other HD channels currently offered.
> 
> For me, the only relevant question is why Dish isn't offering TBS-HD while many of it's major competitors are? If DirecTV, Comcast, TWC, Cablevision and probably others are broadcasting TBS-HD, why not Dish? Is it because of some technical or contractual reason? Or are the powers that be at Dish just not paying attention or don't care?
> 
> In light of the fact that DirecTV has just added 21 new HD channels with many more to come by the end of the year and Dish is unlikely to be able to add any (well possibly a few) for another year, I ask this question: _*Is there something fundamentally wrong with Dish Network?*_ By this I mean at the root, base, heart of their operation, is there some sort of disconnect?
> 
> Most likely someone else can ask this question better than I just did, so if anyone can please give it your best shot. I realize there is likely to be some speculation to this question and that's fine. What I'd really like to hear is from someone who has some solid information which will give us greater insight into the current thinking, planning and capabilities at Dish.


I guess I'm not sure why you think there is something wrong with dish. Did they not lead DirectTv for a long time in HD? They are trying to add another sat to help with capacity but the launch got pushed back by the launch pad something out of Dish's control.


----------



## Hound

"I guess I'm not sure why you think there is something wrong with dish. Did they not lead DirectTv for a long time in HD? They are trying to add another sat to help with capacity but the launch got pushed back by the launch pad something out of Dish's control."

Not a question of leading (by the self proclaimed HD leader, who is going to remain the HD leader). This is timely programming with a greater interest
than the usual baseball niche, especially in E*'s home state. E* is the only
major MVP not to announce HD carriage. Contractual issues or capacity are not
apparent obstacles. Charlie did say a few more HD channels would be added 
sometime in 2007.


----------



## James Long

It is interesting how everyone assumes that since TBS-HD was not on E* this morning that it won't be on E* by Wednesday game time. Even more interesting how some assume that it will never be added ... there is still plenty of time.

BTW: When did E* promise to have TBS HD? There seems to be an assumption there too. How many more times must it be posted? E* isn't going to die over one stinking channel. E* bashers have been listing channels for years with the attitude of "if E* doesn't add this they will be out of business" and yet E* survives.

Baseball is cool ... but not having TBS HD is not the end of the world.


----------



## erh1117

James Long said:


> Baseball is cool ... but not having TBS HD is not the end of the world.


No it is not the end of the world, but what does it say about E* when it drags its feet (or, worse fails ot act at all) to add HD on a major broadcaster when it is available? This not isolated to TBS-HD (although I'd love to see the Rockies in HD), but also CNN-HD.

Look, I'm not E* bashing, but I'm also no fan-boy. I've got no dog in this fight, but it does seem inconceivable that E* cannot afford to carry TBS or CNN HD. They choose not to because they believe that risk of losing subscribers is not worth paying the incremental cost of adding the channels. In this instance, they might be wrong, however.

Finally, why all the secrecy? Why not just say to customers either: (1) "we have no intention f carrying the channels; go ahead and leave, we dare you;" or (2) "we are trying to negotiate a deal; be patient;" or (3) "we will be providing by date x.?"


----------



## James Long

The usual answer is #2 ... "we are in negotiations". Very rarely E* will give one of the other answers. People here seem to get ticked when E* says they are in negotiations so saying anything seems to be a lose-lose situation.

E* is acting ... they just are not telling you about it. Or me.


----------



## richiephx

I am an E* subscriber and I could care less if E* adds either TBS or CNN in not so HD right now. I am not considering jumping ship because those two channels are non-issues to me. Not everyone cares about MLB in hd and I don't think that I'm in the minority position on this issue considering the HD subscriber base is a relatively small percentage of any providers total subscription base at present.


----------



## erh1117

James Long said:


> E* is acting ... they just are not telling you about it. Or me.


Fair enough, but the better PR might be to say "we are in negotiations." Then again, you might be right that this would also displease their most ardent critics.


----------



## Hound

I also think TBS HD may still be added by Wednesday. TBS HD is probably the number one niche HD programming over the next two weeks, and a long term
contract exists to deliver this niche HD programming through 2013.


----------



## rustamust

Why is it no one is blaming MLB for giving ($$$$$$$) the rights to carry all play off games to TBS and not the major networks. Just my thoughts and go Rockies.


----------



## saltrek

E* has taught me to be patient. How many times have they done things at the last minute - or just beyond the last minute.

- Settled with Versus just in time for the Hockey playoffs a couple of years ago
- Added SNY a few days into the baseball season last year
- Added MASN a week into the baseball season this year
- Added BTN a week after they began broadcasting

So, there's a good chance they will have TBS by tomorrow - or so.


----------



## jgurley

James Long said:


> It is interesting how everyone assumes that since TBS-HD was not on E* this morning that it won't be on E* by Wednesday game time. Even more interesting how some assume that it will never be added ... there is still plenty of time.


 I really haven't assumed that Dish won't have TBS-HD by Wednesday, but it somehow does seem unlikely. I hope you're right.


> BTW: When did E* promise to have TBS HD? There seems to be an assumption there too.


 I realize Dish never made any promises, and while others may have assumed otherwise, it wasn't me.


> How many more times must it be posted? E* isn't going to die over one stinking channel.


 Your right off course, but that's a little like saying, "I'm not going to die over one stinking cigarette." In this case one channel isn't going to kill Dish, but what about 5,or 6, or 16? Sooner or later this logic is bound to catch up.


> E* bashers have been listing channels for years with the attitude of "if E* doesn't add this they will be out of business" and yet E* survives.


 I know to some I may have sounded like an "E* basher" but truthfully I'm not. I've had cable and DirecTV and to date Dish has been by far the best. But I am concerned. The fact that D* recently added more HD content with more to come makes Dish not having TBS-HD even more puzzling.


> Baseball is cool ... but not having TBS HD is not the end of the world.


 True. It's not the end of the world....none of this stuff really is. I just asked a question.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I just don't get all the panic.. DirecTV was behind for well over a year in terms of HD programming vs Dish... and yet DirecTV still thrived as a business. So now they've added a handful of HD channels for the first time in a long time and people want to swing the other way and scream the sky is falling for Dish.

I think more people need to read "Chicken Little" and actually try to understand what that little story means.


----------



## natem50

Personally, for me, I am not going to panic that TBS-HD isn't on E*. However, I would prefer to watch the MLB games in HD, regardless of who is playing. I am a life long Cubs fan, but enjoy all games (except for the Yankees) and would really like to watch the Cubs beat up on some Diamondbacks in the first playoff series.

I am just hoping that E* is able to add TBS-HD before the games start and not after the playoffs. Go Cubbies!!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

Why hasn't TBS changed its web site to reflect the correct game start times? Even the program guide on my DirecTV receivers has the wrong times for Wednesday's LDS games. MLB.com has the correct times.


----------



## mhowie

jgurley said:


> What I'd really like to hear is from someone who has some solid information which will give us greater insight into the current thinking, planning and capabilities at Dish.


Let me boil it down for you... if it makes Charlie money, he will do it. If it doesn't, forget about it. I suspect not enough of us would jump ship just to see baseball on HD (broadcast on TBS) as is being provided by D* and the cable co's., so Charlie really isn't motivated to please his baseball loving customers. He has already conceded the lead in sports programming to D*, so I am not surprised by this week's failure to provide.

For some, the only thing keeping us on-board is the 622/722 receiver. If D* were to meet/exceed in the hardware department, assuming Charlie is still deficient in the programming department (sports or now, possibly, HD), there would be a mass exodus as the price advantage formerly provided by E* has basically been erased.


----------



## Taco Lover

I have to admit, I haven't completely looked into the benefits of having TBS in HD besides baseball games. What else? Movies?


----------



## PhilAce

The only reasons I'm with Dish are the receivers (dual room, pip, interface) and my local channels (D* still doesn't have all of mine). I live in my hometown team's area, so the PPV sports are not very appealing to me.

We can only sit and wait for TBS-HD. It will come eventually, but maybe not as soon as people would like. STL is not there, so I will root for the Phillies.


----------



## richiephx

As is the case with most of the new not so HD channels, TBS will provide baseball games in HD but most of the other programming will be upconverted SD in stretchovision with a splatter of HD repeats that you can probably watch on other channels. This is the greatest marketing scam of the century. It's unfortunate that it's targeted to those viewers who don't have a clue what HD is and by filling the screen with stretched content they are being duped into paying extra for and thinking they are watching HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

IF I was a baseball fan, I would want TBSHD too.. I remember wanting TNTHD since I watch the NBA, and Dish carried that from day one when it launched so I was happy even though a lot of TNTHD isn't really HD.

So I understand the baseball fans who want TBSHD right now, especially those fans who have a team in the post-season.


----------



## zlensman

richiephx said:


> I don't think that I'm in the minority position on this issue considering the HD subscriber base is a relatively small percentage of any providers total subscription base at present.


Excellent point! It's also worth noting that the people who post on these forums are a small percentage of the small percentage of the HD subscriber base. Just because there are a lot of posts here with people kvetching about TBS-HD -- and threatening or actually switching DBS providers over one HD channel -- this forum is not a good barometer of the behavior of the vast majority of E* or D* subscribers.


----------



## Grandpa Train

James Long said:


> The usual answer is #2 ... "we are in negotiations". Very rarely E* will give one of the other answers. People here seem to get ticked when E* says they are in negotiations so saying anything seems to be a lose-lose situation.
> 
> E* is acting ... they just are not telling you about it. Or me.


Part of answer I got back from DISH about adding TBS HD

"We appreciate your feedback and your continued service. We are planning to add more channels in HD in the future. However, we do not have any specific plans to add TBS in HD at this time."


----------



## BillJ

rustamust said:


> Why is it no one is blaming MLB for giving ($$$$$$$) the rights to carry all play off games to TBS and not the major networks.


Excellent point and a big point of contention in Chicago where poor and rural fans who use OTA will be unable to watch the Cubs. Everyone is wondering why baseball refuses to make the game available to non-cable hometown fans on a local channel. Maybe because baseball cares more about $$$ than fans, but that's just my opinion.

On another note, Chicago Comcast apparently didn't get Monday's game in HD even though DTV had it. Reportedly they will have HD tonight. Maybe E* will too.


----------



## TulsaOK

Grandpa Train said:


> Part of answer I got back from DISH about adding TBS HD
> 
> "We appreciate your feedback and your continued service. We are planning to add more channels in HD in the future. However, we do not have any specific plans to add TBS in HD at this time."


From Dish Network:
Thank you for your E-mail and bringing your concerns to our attention.
We appreciate your feedback and your continued service. We are planning to add more channels in HD in the future. However, we do not have any specific plans to add TBS in HD at this time.
I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience this has caused. If any new information is made available you will be notified. 
Thanks
Angeline Romero
Executive Communications
EchoStar Satellite, L.L.C. dba DISH Network
****@echostar.com
720-***-****


----------



## kbuente

And as of this morning, still no TBS in HD on E*. Thank goodness The World Series will be on Fox and that most of us can see in HD.

You'd think the TBS feed could be made available for local OTA to broadcast like was the case when ESPN had a game or two and we'd find the game on WCIU in Chicago.


----------



## jgurley

Here's an interesting observation. 

This thread was started on 9/23, eleven days ago, and has a total of 4957 "Views". That ranks it 42nd out of 2158 total threads in the Dish High Def forum and most of the threads with more "Views" began over a year ago.


----------



## jgurley

I finally emailed customer service this morning regarding tbs-hd and got this reply:

Thank you for your e-mail.

Your concerns are important to us and we appreciate your business as a DISH Network customer. We are currently experiencing a *higher than normal e-mail volume* (my emphasis), but we are working on answering your concerns as quickly as possible. DISH Network thanks you for your patience and understanding in this matter.

You suppose there are others out there asking the same question? Probably not. Just a lot of folk wanting to know the difference between their green and blue remotes.


----------



## TulsaOK

kbuente said:


> And as of this morning, still no TBS in HD on E*.


Dish has no plans to add TBS-HD.


----------



## DishNet_Fan

Comcast in Chicago added TBS-HD last night, just in time for the Cubs/DBacks game. Maybe E*will have it turned for game 2...


----------



## gjh3260

TulsaOK said:


> Dish has no plans to add TBS-HD.


I have heard the same thing


----------



## TulsaOK

jgurley said:


> I finally emailed customer service this morning regarding tbs-hd and got this reply:
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> Your concerns are important to us and we appreciate your business as a DISH Network customer. We are currently experiencing a *higher than normal e-mail volume* (my emphasis), but we are working on answering your concerns as quickly as possible. DISH Network thanks you for your patience and understanding in this matter.
> 
> You suppose there are others out there asking the same question? Probably not. Just a lot of folk wanting to know the difference between their green and blue remotes.


I'll bet they are getting a ton of feedback regarding the TBS-HD subject.


----------



## jgurley

Cox Communications just added TBS-HD today also. On channel 706 in my area according to their web site. CNN-HD also added but the channel is not listed yet.

http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/10/cox_to_offer_tb.php


----------



## TBoneit

saltrek said:


> E* has taught me to be patient. How many times have they done things at the last minute - or just beyond the last minute.
> 
> - Settled with Versus just in time for the Hockey playoffs a couple of years ago
> - Added SNY a few days into the baseball season last year
> - Added MASN a week into the baseball season this year
> - Added BTN a week after they began broadcasting
> 
> So, there's a good chance they will have TBS by tomorrow - or so.


I can't recall the last time I watched TBS.

E* was late adding BTN, Then they had added all the BTN HD channels. As memory serves me they added the BTN HD channels before D* had the capacity to add them. Fortunately for D* subscribers D* finally has the capacity to stop dropping channels on Sundays for NFL broadcasts.

It makes me wonder how many more channels they can add.


----------



## jgurley

TBoneit said:


> I can't recall the last time I watched TBS.


Would you say the same if it were offered in HD? I don't know about you, but it seems the more HD channels that are available the less likely I am to watch SD.


----------



## natem50

jgurley said:


> I finally emailed customer service this morning regarding tbs-hd and got this reply:
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> Your concerns are important to us and we appreciate your business as a DISH Network customer. We are currently experiencing a *higher than normal e-mail volume* (my emphasis), but we are working on answering your concerns as quickly as possible. DISH Network thanks you for your patience and understanding in this matter.
> 
> You suppose there are others out there asking the same question? Probably not. Just a lot of folk wanting to know the difference between their green and blue remotes.


I asked the same question and have yet to receive any kind of response other then what you have received yourself. I am disappointed with E* and them not offering TBS-HD. I have had numerous issues with E* customer support and have been pretty patient. Hard for me to change though when I love the 622Vip and dual room capability. If D* had better equipment, I would consider changing.


----------



## Wallet Boy

Here was the response I got:

"Thank you for your email. We apologize for the delayed response. We understand your concerns. We would like to add that channel sooner to make viewers like you happy. However we do not have any specific information regarding your inquiry. Please understand that it is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers. Please logon to our website for future programming announcements."


----------



## natem50

Just read the uplink activity for today and nothing mentioned about TBS-HD. Bummer. :icon_cry:


----------



## bigshew

DishNet_Fan said:


> Comcast in Chicago added TBS-HD last night, just in time for the Cubs/DBacks game. Maybe E*will have it turned for game 2...


or they could spot-beam on CSN HD (379) which is why that channel exist.


----------



## davethestalker

bigshew said:


> or they could spot-beam on CSN HD (379) which is why that channel exist.


Even though I'm right across The Lake and am ALWAYS blacked out, despite my South Bend locals broadcasting Cubs, Sox, and Bears games. For me (and I don't know why) CSN Chicago is worthless and the HD version is even worse. The "Dish logo" is always on and when a game is on, I can't see it. Of course, Dish has no explanation.


----------



## msalvail

That is the same reply that I received. I hope that they are being BOMBARDED. They have known for months that TBS was carrying the MLB playoffs this year. There is no excuse for *E not having negotiated something with them yet *D and the cable providers were able to do so. Please, everyone that is following this thread, go and sign into your account at http://www.dishnetwork.com and email them and let them know that you are OUTRAGED!!



jgurley said:


> I finally emailed customer service this morning regarding tbs-hd and got this reply:
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> Your concerns are important to us and we appreciate your business as a DISH Network customer. We are currently experiencing a *higher than normal e-mail volume* (my emphasis), but we are working on answering your concerns as quickly as possible. DISH Network thanks you for your patience and understanding in this matter.
> 
> You suppose there are others out there asking the same question? Probably not. Just a lot of folk wanting to know the difference between their green and blue remotes.


----------



## davethestalker

You know why there is no 'urgency' to get TBS-HD? IMO, Charlie is either at the Rockie's games or he has "the other HD provider" just to "keep tabs on the competition".

IF A CHANNEL IS AVAILABLE IN HD, DISH NEEDS TO CARRY IT!!!!!! PERIOD. WHY THE FRACK ARE WE PAYING $20 A MONTH FOR A DEFICIENT HD PACKAGE.


----------



## retexan599

As I was writing my complaint on this to DISH, I wondered if I would pay extra to watch these games in HD, say via one of the PPV channels....I don't think I would, given that my monthly bill is now about $92; and for that sum, I reckon that I should receive the baseball playoffs in HD...what do you think?


----------



## jpeckinp

I guess my question is. Why is Charlie against adding sports channels? MLB EI, NFL and the sorts. Was he the last kid picked in school for kickball or something???:lol:
It's not like the regular subby would be footing the bill for this since they are subscription only packages.
I know TBS-HD isn't part of the subscription packages but still it's a major sporting event taking place and E* hasn't even acknowledged that TBS-HD is even a station.


----------



## davethestalker

It just figures Ted "dum bass" Turner has Steve Stone NOT doing the Cubs game, but rather doing the Red Sox. Boy was that a bone head move Ted.....idEEEot.


----------



## lazierfan

Comcast buckled under the Denver pressure and began the Playoff broadcasts today in Hi-Def on TBS.
Nothing yet on E*


----------



## Lord Vader

davethestalker said:


> It just figures Ted "dum bass" Turner has Steve Stone NOT doing the Cubs game, but rather doing the Red Sox. Boy was that a bone head move Ted.....idEEEot.


I really don't care where Stone is. He is the single _*best *_baseball analyst anywhere. Period!


----------



## jpeckinp

Lord Vader said:


> I really don't care where Stone is. He is the single _*best *_baseball analyst anywhere. Period!


Yeah I miss Stoney here in Chicago also. We have another good one in Pat Hughes on the radio side.


----------



## DCSholtis

Ted hasn't even owned TBS in years. Its owned by Time Warner. Teddy boy is up in Montana on his buffalo ranch getting fat off the meat and counting his cash.


----------



## Lord Vader

jpeckinp said:


> Yeah I miss Stoney here in Chicago also. We have another good one in Pat Hughes on the radio side.


Hughes sure beats that whiny, annoying Ron Santo, that's for sure!


----------



## paja

jpeckinp said:


> Yeah I miss Stoney here in Chicago also. We have another good one in Pat Hughes on the radio side.


I'll second that!!


----------



## kbuente

bigshew said:


> or they could spot-beam on CSN HD (379) which is why that channel exist.


I don't think it's a matter of a lack of bandwidth---I think it's a contractural issue although I can't imagine any obstacle that can't be overcome.

Big money from advertisers are pumped to TBS and indirectly to MLB...if I were an advertiser, I'd want my commerical heard on as many television sets across the nation as were technically possible. I'd want TBS to be re-broadcast by a local affiliate just like ESPN did...so I could reach non-cable and non-dish consumers. But maybe they figure those consumers don't have enough money for cable or dish they probably won't have enough extra money for their product?

That being said, you'd think Turner would offer a deal to E* so it could be used.

'Course, we already get the SD version....so if you want to see the game, you're going to watch it in whatever form available...


----------



## kbuente

paja said:


> I'll second that!!


Santo is to Chicago as apple pie and fireworks on the Fourth of July are to America. This is off forum, but Santo has overcome more in his life than most of us will ever be faced...yet there he is on most games.

Does anyone know whether E* not having TBS-HD is a bandwidth (lack there-of) issue or a contractural one?

I hope the Red Sox games goes into extra innings so the Cubs will be on TNT in HD 

But it's in the 9th and that's not likely.


----------



## Lord Vader

kbuente said:


> Santo is to Chicago as apple pie and fireworks on the Fourth of July are to America. This is off forum, but Santo has overcome more in his life than most of us will ever be faced...yet there he is on most games.


So that makes him a good radio announcer? No. Nor does it make him a Hall of Famer. He wasn't that good of a player, he's not that good of an announcer. He's just...well...an annoying whiner who should just go away already.


----------



## jpeckinp

Lord Vader said:


> He wasn't that good of a player,


I'd like to see what you base that on?

For the time that he played these are pretty good numbers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Santo


----------



## Lord Vader

Citing wikipedia destroys any credibility your argument may have had. Simply put, Ron Santo wasn't good enough to earn Hall of Fame induction. "Pretty good" shouldn't be characteristic of HOFers. Adjectives like "outstanding," "phenomenal," "superb," "unbelievable," etc. are more appropriate.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Think about this from a complaint from customers perspective with Dish.

For a long time now Dish has fielded complaints (DirecTV has too) from people who do not like TNTHD stretching things or the lip synch problems on TNTHD... and from everything I'm reading it sounds very much like TBSHD is a carbon copy with stretching except for the Baseball games in HD.

So... figure TBSHD wants more money right now for baseball playoffs... and weigh that along with knowing that customers are going to complain about the lack of HD outside of baseball... and ask yourself if you'd be jumping to sign on for that mess and tie up bandwidth?

On the other hand... SciFiHD, USAHD, BravoHD perhaps can be a package negotiations at a better deal since they are off-season for many of the popular shows... so maybe Dish is trying to get that deal done and let TBSHD wait.

After all... once baseball is over, how many folks are going to be demanding TBSHD until next spring?​


----------



## jgurley

HDMe said:


> Think about this from a complaint from customers perspective with Dish.
> 
> For a long time now Dish has fielded complaints (DirecTV has too) from people who do not like TNTHD stretching things or the lip synch problems on TNTHD... and from everything I'm reading it sounds very much like TBSHD is a carbon copy with stretching except for the Baseball games in HD.
> 
> So... figure TBSHD wants more money right now for baseball playoffs... and weigh that along with knowing that customers are going to complain about the lack of HD outside of baseball... and ask yourself if you'd be jumping to sign on for that mess and tie up bandwidth?
> 
> On the other hand... SciFiHD, USAHD, BravoHD perhaps can be a package negotiations at a better deal since they are off-season for many of the popular shows... so maybe Dish is trying to get that deal done and let TBSHD wait.
> 
> After all... once baseball is over, how many folks are going to be demanding TBSHD until next spring?​


You may be right on every point, but it still doesn't explain why Dish stands alone with the major players in not offering tbs-hd. In other words, D*, Cox, Comcast, TWC, Cablevision and others aren't all stupid in offering tbs-hd to their customers.

Besides, as someone stated earlier, we're paying $20/month for HD and it's not unreasonable for us to ask for all Dish can offer.


----------



## kbuente

After the MLB post-season, I probably wouldn't turn to TBS-HD unless they offered something truly HD.

I would, however, like to watch Superstation WGN in HD...

If for whatever reason E* doesn't get TBS in HD....I would like to see reach a deal with CW...so we can add the CW affiliate in HD as part of our local channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jgurley said:


> You may be right on every point, but it still doesn't explain why Dish stands alone with the major players in not offering tbs-hd. In other words, D*, Cox, Comcast, TWC, Cablevision and others aren't all stupid in offering tbs-hd to their customers.


The thing about that... Dish has had more HD than most of those competitors for quite a while now... so it behooves those companies to try to make a move on Dish... and one way to try that is to carry a channel or three that Dish doesn't have.

The thing is, if people were going to leave Dish for baseball in HD, they would have left when Dish couldn't offer the Extra Innings package back at the start of this season... so TBSHD just for baseball in HD isn't a big motivator right now as those folks would already have jumped if they were going to jump.

Some of the other movie channel premiums are a different argument... and the SciFi/Bravo/USA is a different argument too... as those would be more compelling than TBSHD right now, in my opinion.


----------



## ebaltz

For all your off topic Cub fan-boy losers. Diamondbacks rule and are up 1-0 in the series!

How many division titles have the Cubs won in the past 10 years. D-Backs have won 4 and a world series in just their 4th year. Cubs have gone 99 years. That is 99 years without a title. If I were you guys, I would not even bother watching the post-season, SD or HD. Enjoy your Bears instead, oh wait, they are 1-3 and tanking fast. 

Now back to the discussion of TBS and how no one will watch it once the baseball season is over. I blame MLB for even letting a crap station like that win the contract. Bad move on MLB's part. Big sports belong on big networks or ESPN. Period.

Ron Santo is a terrible and annoying color commentator. Ha, color, that is an oxy moron, more like a dull gray commentator. Bring on Mark Grace, now he RULES.


----------



## guillenrocks

Not being able to watch the playoffs in HD is the first thing that has happened that has really made me consider the switch to D. I pay a ridiculous $20 a month for HD channels that are for the 80% worthless. When something nationally compelling is being aired and DISH ignores it, it is infuriating.


----------



## LI-SVT

Last nights Boston/Angels game looked stunning in HD!


----------



## DP1

lazierfan said:


> Comcast buckled under the Denver pressure and began the Playoff broadcasts today in Hi-Def on TBS.
> Nothing yet on E*


And whats nice.. at least for the moment, is that TBS-HD is in the clear.

In other words if you have a Comcast HD box, even if it's only authorized for Locals in HD, TBS-HD works too.

So those of you in this market that might technically have Comcast Basic cable just for the sake of their Broadband internet might want to go grab up a HD box for few days and use it for HD Locals only. You still only pay for Basic cable (no change in your account as a whole) and the box is like 7.00 a month or something... which would prolly be pro-rated down if you returned it right after the playoffs anyway.


----------



## SMosher

jpeckinp said:


> I guess my question is. Why is Charlie against adding sports channels? MLB EI, NFL and the sorts. Was he the last kid picked in school for kickball or something???:lol:
> It's not like the regular subby would be footing the bill for this since they are subscription only packages.
> I know TBS-HD isn't part of the subscription packages but still it's a major sporting event taking place and E* hasn't even acknowledged that TBS-HD is even a station.


Charlie is still pist over the costs that MLBEI was going to cost this year.


----------



## MichaelMara

For those outside Western Washington who may not realize, not only are Seattle viewers not able to see the playoffs on TBS in HD, DISH also doesn't show the local Fox affiliate (KCPQ) in HD either. That's Zero baseball in HD, plus the NFC games (Seattle Seahawks) plus the SuperBowl. DISH is very unresponsive on the Fox issue- I have had dialogue with the station and it appears that DISH is entrenched on some technicality which, regardless of who is right on principle, impacts the viewer the most. I used to be a fan of DISH and now it seems they almost have contempt for their customers. Any wonder why we're looking at leaving? Stinks, eh?


----------



## SMosher

MichaelMara said:


> For those outside Western Washington who may not realize, not only are Seattle viewers not able to see the playoffs on TBS in HD, DISH also doesn't show the local Fox affiliate (KCPQ) in HD either. That's Zero baseball in HD, plus the NFC games (Seattle Seahawks) plus the SuperBowl. DISH is very unresponsive on the Fox issue- I have had dialogue with the station and it appears that DISH is entrenched on some technicality which, regardless of who is right on principle, impacts the viewer the most. I used to be a fan of DISH and now it seems they almost have contempt for their customers. Any wonder why we're looking at leaving? Stinks, eh?


Same crap here with our FOX station out o Sacramento. Its complete ass. OTA works but come on! I'm outraged.


----------



## TBoneit

jgurley said:


> Would you say the same if it were offered in HD? I don't know about you, but it seems the more HD channels that are available the less likely I am to watch SD.


I'd say the same, I never watched it before I had HD so having it in HD wouldn't make any difference.

Botom line is the content trumps image quality. OTOH when some content I would otherwise watch is in Stretch-O-Vision then I can't take it. SD is better than Stretch-O-Vision.

I'm watching a lot of HD right now because I'm sampling the Fall network premieres and returning shows. So far I'm not impressed either. I've set a lot of timers for SD channels content to watch once I've sampled the Networks new offerings. Normal for me is a 60/40 mix with SD being the 60% and HD being the 40%. I take a letterboxed SD video and zoom it to fill the screen which keeps the proper aspect ratio and eliminates those black bars on all four sides.

I regularly check channels 130 to 135 for things to watch and often set timers.


----------



## bigshew

guillenrocks said:


> Not being able to watch the playoffs in HD is the first thing that has happened that has really made me consider the switch to D. I pay a ridiculous $20 a month for HD channels that are for the 80% worthless. When something nationally compelling is being aired and DISH ignores it, it is infuriating.


So I'm watching the playoffs in crappy SD and a commercial for Dish comes on and it says "THE BEST OF SPORTS IN HD". Talk about false advertising!

As for nothing else worth watching on TBS HD, I heard on the radio that TBS is dropping their Atlanta image and is going for national market. TBS will no longer carry the Braves games after doing so for 32 years. The playoffs are just the start of national programming. Charlie and E* should definitely reevaluate.


----------



## kbuente

Does anyone watch KTLA in HD via OTA or otherwise? What is the quality of other "superstation" channels in HD? Or would TBS in HD actually be the first? 

Does TBS qualify to be called a superstation when they aren't an actual TV station anymore...just a cable channel?


----------



## ebaltz

Obviously what TBS did was bid on this package of MLB games, pay a huge amount for it, then pass that to providers. So they tell Dish that if you want the playoffs in HD the price is $X, X being an unreasonably high rate, knowing then that they have Dish over a barrel and must keep the channel for the length of some contract even though the rest of their content is bogus. And they know that after the playoffs they will no longer be able to charge that high rate, so Charlie says, we'll wait til after and get the lower rate.

I understand that. However, lots of other providers bit the bullet and did it.

I still blame TBS and MLB. MLB should not have awarded a contract to TBS. It belongs with the big 4 or ESPN. How have things gone for the NHL since the put games on VS. or whatever third rate network they found?

MLB should go the way of the NFL and have their own network.  and show the games on it.


----------



## DCSholtis

MLB WILL have their own channel in 2009. It was in the package with MLB EI that E* decided not to renew.


----------



## gqmagtutgic

kbuente said:


> What are the chances that E* will offer TBS in it's HD format in time for the NLDS and NLCS this year??
> 
> We do get TNT-HD....since more homeowners in the nation have access to TNT-HD it would make more sense for the games to be on TNT-HD instead of TBS-HD...but I digress.
> 
> Like MLB Extra Innings, will the only source for NLDS and NLCS be D*?
> 
> It's sad that you can't watch in any format most of the post-season MLB games unless you have cable, or 1 of the dish providers. Local OTA is becoming a thing of the past these days....at least the Wolrd Series is still on FOX and that means in HD in most markets


0% chance


----------



## jpeckinp

Lord Vader said:


> Citing wikipedia destroys any credibility your argument may have had. Simply put, Ron Santo wasn't good enough to earn Hall of Fame induction. "Pretty good" shouldn't be characteristic of HOFers. Adjectives like "outstanding," "phenomenal," "superb," "unbelievable," etc. are more appropriate.


I wasn't quoting Wiki. I was using Wiki to post his stats. Stats that are 100% correct. It was by far a better source than the others I had looked at before.


----------



## Lord Vader

His stats aren't that impressive, and they certainly are not deserving of induction into Baseball's Hall of Fame. Considering he hasn't won enough votes in each of the last several ballots, I don't foresee him getting in, especially since the rules are now even tougher.


----------



## mrfish67

kbuente said:


> Does anyone watch KTLA in HD via OTA or otherwise? What is the quality of other "superstation" channels in HD? Or would TBS in HD actually be the first?
> 
> Does TBS qualify to be called a superstation when they aren't an actual TV station anymore...just a cable channel?


TBS is not a superstation as defined by law. Now it's just a cable channel that is no longer simulcast by ch.17 in Atlanta.

As for KTLA, since I see it OTA via DISH VIP622 setup, I can vouch for the fact that they have news in HD, the occasional special (e.g., "Planet LA" recently), Clippers games in HD, and pre-season Raiders games in HD. Also, their specialty, the Tournament of Roses Parade, is one of their big HD moments. This, of course, is all in addition to the CW shows that are in HD.


----------



## davethestalker

mrfish67 said:


> TBS is not a superstation as defined by law. Now it's just a cable channel that is no longer simulcast by ch.17 in Atlanta.
> 
> As for KTLA, since I see it OTA via DISH VIP622 setup, I can vouch for the fact that they have news in HD, the occasional special (e.g., "Planet LA" recently), Clippers games in HD, and pre-season Raiders games in HD. Also, their specialty, the Tournament of Roses Parade, is one of their big HD moments. This, of course, is all in addition to the CW shows that are in HD.


Dish told me that none of the Superstations are in HD (through Dish). It would have been great to see Smallville in HD, but since it's not then screw it. I'm not paying for other city's CWs.


----------



## bobukcat

davethestalker said:


> Dish told me that none of the Superstations are in HD (through Dish). It would have been great to see Smallville in HD, but since it's not then screw it. I'm not paying for other city's CWs.


Watch Smallville a season behind on HDNET, their HD is always awesome IMO and I find myself watching shows on there (Smallville front and center) that I would never have watched in SD.


----------



## msalvail

Well, we got the top of the 1st of the Cubs-D'Backs game in HD tonight on TNT, only because the Yankees game on TBS went long. It was beautiful and bright and definitely not stretchovision! Then TNT went back to their movie and we all went back to TBS in SD.

To say that I am unhappy is putting it mildly.    

Shame on all of you...Charlie, DISH, TBS and MLB!!!!

I don't care who is at fault, JUST FREAKING FIX IT!


----------



## mrfish67

davethestalker said:


> Dish told me that none of the Superstations are in HD (through Dish). It would have been great to see Smallville in HD, but since it's not then screw it. I'm not paying for other city's CWs.


That's right; they don't offer superstations in HD yet. The HD receivers from DISH allow subscribers to view OTA digital signals with an antenna. If the local station is doing HD, and if the signal is sufficient, that's all you need.

In smaller markets, the CW stations are digital subchannels of big four network affiliates, are are thus not in HD. Thus, HD feeds of superstations would be appreciated by lots of subscribers, I'm sure.


----------



## dclaryjr

msalvail said:


> Well, we got the top of the 1st of the Cubs-D'Backs game in HD tonight on TNT, only because the Yankees game on TBS went long. It was beautiful and bright and definitely not stretchovision! Then TNT went back to their movie and we all went back to TBS in SD.


Yep, hell of a shock to the senses to have to go back after watch one inning in HD. I'm hoping the Cubs-DBack series goes to a game 4 because that will be on TNT. It will be one of the few chances I'll get to watch the playoffs in HD because we have no Fox HD here.


----------



## SMosher

msalvail said:


> Well, we got the top of the 1st of the Cubs-D'Backs game in HD tonight on TNT, only because the Yankees game on TBS went long. It was beautiful and bright and definitely not stretchovision! Then TNT went back to their movie and we all went back to TBS in SD.
> 
> To say that I am unhappy is putting it mildly.
> 
> Shame on all of you...Charlie, DISH, TBS and MLB!!!!
> 
> I don't care who is at fault, JUST FREAKING FIX IT!


I agree! ITs been this way since the start of the season and its ass.


----------



## richiephx

DCSholtis said:


> MLB WILL have their own channel in 2009. It was in the package with MLB EI that E* decided not to renew.


That's excellent news. Let the people who want to watch it pay extra for it.


----------



## TulsaOK

bigshew said:


> or they could spot-beam on CSN HD (379) which is why that channel exist.


Or, they could put it on TNT-HD as they did this evening for a couple of innings of the Cubs game.


----------



## TulsaOK

msalvail said:


> Well, we got the top of the 1st of the Cubs-D'Backs game in HD tonight on TNT, only because the Yankees game on TBS went long. It was beautiful and bright and definitely not stretchovision! Then TNT went back to their movie and we all went back to TBS in SD.
> 
> To say that I am unhappy is putting it mildly.
> 
> Shame on all of you...Charlie, DISH, TBS and MLB!!!!
> 
> I don't care who is at fault, JUST FREAKING FIX IT!


I wonder if MLB cares about this. I've emailed everybody else, I may as well complain to them as well.


----------



## TulsaOK

TulsaOK said:


> Or, they could put it on TNT-HD as they did this evening for a couple of innings of the Cubs game.


Game 4 of the NLDS (Cubs - D'backs) is being broadcast on TNT-HD Sunday at 1:00 Eastern.


----------



## Lord Vader

Now why would they put it there when it's scheduled for TBS-HD at 1:00 p.m. EDT?


----------



## kbuente

TulsaOK said:


> Game 4 of the NLDS (Cubs - D'backs) is being broadcast on TNT-HD Sunday at 1:00 Eastern.


That's only if the Cubs don't lose Game 3 Saturday at Wrigley.


----------



## knives of ice

i've read on some other sites that TBS HD is definitely coming soon and being tested right now. could go live any day.


----------



## James Long

A lot of things are tested. InHD was tested. Logo was tested.
Hopefully this "test" will become something for everyone!


----------



## Hound

richiephx said:


> That's excellent news. Let the people who want to watch it pay extra for it.


The deal with the MLB channel is that it must be carried in the basic tier of
cable or satellite. Will broadcast exclusive HD doubleheaders every saturday
night for about 26 weeks.


----------



## SMosher

TulsaOK said:


> I wonder if MLB cares about this. I've emailed everybody else, I may as well complain to them as well.


They dont give a crap either. Its about the dollar not the customer. This is a fact. I've been in conversations via email since pre-season and MLB's decision to yank the price of MLB-EI up. Its a sham. MLB could give a crap less.


----------



## Hound

Cubs/ D Backs looked outstanding in HD on TNT last night for one inning. TBS did a great job. Very vivid color and detail. I understand the first inning of Yanks/Indians was also in HD on TNT as well. The E* SD TBS feed
leaves a lot to be desired, especially when the subs are paying the highest 
HD fee ($20) in the industry and are the only major MVP subs without the HD
feed. Heck HD is free on Cablevision and Comcast and TBS HD is provided.
My local Comcast system began providing TBS HD on Wednesday, 10/3.


----------



## davethestalker

Hound said:


> The deal with the MLB channel is that it must be carried in the basic tier of
> cable or satellite. Will broadcast exclusive HD doubleheaders every saturday
> night for about 26 weeks.


Well, there already is, but it's not part of a basic tier. It's called YES. You've heard of the "East Coast Bias" haven't you?  Some nitwits think that the only team that matters in baseball are the Yankers.


----------



## Hound

davethestalker said:


> Well, there already is, but it's not part of a basic tier. It's called YES. You've heard of the "East Coast Bias" haven't you?  Some nitwits think that the only team that matters in baseball are the Yankers.


I had the MLB HD channel on cable with MLB EI for the 2007 season. There
were HD doubleheaders almost every night (180 nights). The first game was an
east coast game and the second game was a west coat game. YES HD games
were no more than once a week or less. One of the reasons that I did not
sign up for D* was that many of the MLB EI HD games on D* was YES HD.
I already get SNY HD, YES HD and CSN HD on both cable and Verizon with no
blackout. For a baseball fan, the MLB HD channel in 2007 was outstanding, all
30 teams made regular HD appearances. When the Phillies played the Nationals
in Washington, CSN broadcast back to Philly in HD (MASN does not have HD).

I would expect no bias on the new MLB Channel in 2009.


----------



## Chinatown

Hound said:


> I had the MLB HD channel on cable with MLB EI for the 2007 season. There
> were HD doubleheaders almost every night (180 nights). The first game was an
> east coast game and the second game was a west coat game. YES HD games
> were no more than once a week or less. One of the reasons that I did not
> sign up for D* was that many of the MLB EI HD games on D* was YES HD.
> I already get SNY HD, YES HD and CSN HD on both cable and Verizon with no
> blackout. For a baseball fan, the MLB HD channel in 2007 was outstanding, all
> 30 teams made regular HD appearances. When the Phillies played the Nationals
> in Washington, CSN broadcast back to Philly in HD (MASN does not have HD).
> 
> I would expect no bias on the new MLB Channel in 2009.


Who is your cable provider?, and were you able to just buy the MLB package, or did you have to subscribe to a specific tier of programming.


----------



## Hound

Chinatown said:


> Who is your cable provider?, and were you able to just buy the MLB package, or did you have to subscribe to a specific tier of programming.


My cable provider was Patriot Media, which since has been bought out by
Comcast. I did not have to subscribe to a specific tier of programming.
Only limited basic ($14.80 per month). It is an FCC requirement that all
cable companies must offer premium programming to limited basic
subs. I also took two HD boxes for $6.95 a month, total cost $29 a month
with taxes. Two boxes so that I could have it on my upstairs and downstairs
systems. Patriot Media said that they needed the serial number on the
HD boxes to turn on the MLB EI subscription. I believe with the new rules,
that the subscription should now be available with just cable cards.

Even though Comcast now owns the system, Comcast is providing the NHL
center ice HD channel which also has HD doubleheaders (east coast and west
coast) on the same channel that MLB HD was on. So I assume Comcast 
will offer the MLB HD channel in 2008. Comcast was not providing MLB HD
on its other systems, presumably because of bandwidth issues. I believe it is up to
each Comcast system whether MLB HD or NHL CI HD is provided. The MLB HD channel does not cost extra and is provided free to the cable companies. I have
a copy of the In Demand Memo to cable companies regarding MLB HD.


----------



## TulsaOK

Lord Vader said:


> Now why would they put it there when it's scheduled for TBS-HD at 1:00 p.m. EDT?


So they can show "The Chronicles at Riddick" ???


----------



## TBoneit

Hound said:


> Cubs/ D Backs looked outstanding in HD on TNT last night for one inning. TBS did a great job. Very vivid color and detail. I understand the first inning of Yanks/Indians was also in HD on TNT as well. The E* SD TBS feed
> leaves a lot to be desired, especially when the subs are paying the highest
> HD fee ($20) in the industry and are the only major MVP subs without the HD
> feed. Heck HD is free on Cablevision and Comcast and TBS HD is provided.
> My local Comcast system began providing TBS HD on Wednesday, 10/3.


When I did a comparison between Cablevision, Fios, and E* I found that E* had more channels of HD, A Lower price and a better DVR.

Free HD on cable. Try and get just the HD for free. Stragenly enough Cablevision seems to have good Internet, However having had cable Service through several buyouts before switching to Satellite. IOWs Cross Country Cable, TKR and seems to me soneone else before Cablevision bought them. Their basic cable has never had good reception on channels 2 to 5, CBS, NBC, Fox. I've kept it to use a Standalone Tivo as a overflow DVR.

Now I do get the "Free HD" for no extra charge because my TV has a tuner that can do QAM. Otherwise the "Free HD" would cost me more for a HD box rental and the Remote's rental than I'm paying for Basic cable.

Not waht I really call Free. No free TBS HD since that isn't in the basic cable package. Not much there beyond Locals and shopping and News12.


----------



## TulsaOK

kbuente said:


> That's only if the Cubs don't lose Game 3 Saturday at Wrigley.


Correction: "Scheduled to be broadcast..." That's the only reason I want the Cubs win game 3.


----------



## Hound

TBoneit said:


> When I did a comparison between Cablevision, Fios, and E* I found that E* had more channels of HD, A Lower price and a better DVR.
> 
> Free HD on cable. Try and get just the HD for free. Stragenly enough Cablevision seems to have good Internet, However having had cable Service through several buyouts before switching to Satellite. IOWs Cross Country Cable, TKR and seems to me soneone else before Cablevision bought them. Their basic cable has never had good reception on channels 2 to 5, CBS, NBC, Fox. I've kept it to use a Standalone Tivo as a overflow DVR.
> 
> Now I do get the "Free HD" for no extra charge because my TV has a tuner that can do QAM. Otherwise the "Free HD" would cost me more for a HD box rental and the Remote's rental than I'm paying for Basic cable.
> 
> Not waht I really call Free. No free TBS HD since that isn't in the basic cable package. Not much there beyond Locals and shopping and News12.


Both Comcast and Cablevision have free HD, free HD locals with program guides, and free HD RSNs with a digital tier and a HD cable box ($6 or $7 per month) in central NJ, that includes TBS HD.


----------



## TBoneit

Hound stated "Both Comcast and Cablevision have free HD, free HD locals with program guides, and free HD RSNs with a digital tier and a HD cable box ($6 or $7 per month) in central NJ, that includes TBS HD."

a. it isn't free, you have to pay a monthly fee to get the free hd locals. Instead of trumpeting free. They would be more acurate and IMHO more honest if they said at no extra cost beyond box rental unless your TV can tune the HD Locals.

As you pointed out to get my Free HD RSNs I need to pay extra for a digital tier and a HD cable box to descramble them. That isn't what I call free.


----------



## Hound

TBoneit said:


> Hound stated "Both Comcast and Cablevision have free HD, free HD locals with program guides, and free HD RSNs with a digital tier and a HD cable box ($6 or $7 per month) in central NJ, that includes TBS HD."
> 
> a. it isn't free, you have to pay a monthly fee to get the free hd locals. Instead of trumpeting free. They would be more acurate and IMHO more honest if they said at no extra cost beyond box rental unless your TV can tune the HD Locals.
> 
> As you pointed out to get my Free HD RSNs I need to pay extra for a digital tier and a HD cable box to descramble them. That isn't what I call free.


Not going to argue who is cheaper or better. We have already done that.
Point is there are a lot of frustrated Dish subs, because TBS HD is not provided.
There are a lot of Dish subs that could care less about TBS HD as well. That is
true for any channel Dish or any other MVP provides. 
But for the next two weeks, TBS HD is hot niche sports programming with general
interest across all of Dish's HD subs. There is still hope that Dish may provide it.


----------



## jgurley

Hey, great news! Instead of carrying tbs-hd Dish is offering us the Veria Natural Wellness channel as of today on 9575.

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=prnw.20071003.LAW051A&show_article=1

It's available to those with America Top 250, or for a nominal $2.99/month. I know it's not an HD channel, but for all those millions out there longing for more information on natural wellness, it's a godsend.

Eat your heart out all you D*, Comcast, TWC subscribers. While you're becoming true couch potatoes watching baseball in HD :new_popco, over here at Dish we're concentrating on becoming healthier Americans. :joy:

I knew Dish would come through.


----------



## jrb531

Boy was I pissed last night. Baseball in SD looked horrible!

For about 30 mins, during overlapping games I got to watch the game in HD on TNT HD and it looked great.

Grrrrrrrrr Dish!

-JB


----------



## TulsaOK

jrb531 said:


> Boy was I pissed last night. Baseball in SD looked horrible!
> 
> For about 30 mins, during overlapping games I got to watch the game in HD on TNT HD and it looked great.
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr Dish!
> 
> -JB


Dish is advertising on CourtTV that they offer the best sports coverage in HD. I wonder why DirecTV hasn't picked up on this in some of their ads.


----------



## jrb531

TulsaOK said:


> Dish is advertising on CourtTV that they offer the best sports coverage in HD. I wonder why DirecTV hasn't picked up on this in some of their ads.


They prob count all those "alt" channels in HD that never have anything on them 

-JB


----------



## Hound

TulsaOK said:


> Dish is advertising on CourtTV that they offer the best sports coverage in HD. I wonder why DirecTV hasn't picked up on this in some of their ads.


Well now that MLB EI is over, with the five BTN HD channels, NFL CI HD (which
some posts say D* is not offering) and the proposed NBA League Pass HD channels, E* may be able to claim that for awhile. I have never compared where
the two stand on HD RSNs. All I know is that neither have MSG HD, FSNY HD or
CSN Phila HD. E* could back that claim up by getting TBS HD going and
NBA TV HD again (after a two year hiatus).


----------



## TR7Spyder

I am seriously pissed off at E* because of lack of TBS HD. Normally, I couldn’t care less about this station. But with baseball playoff being on TBS, I WANT TO SEE IT IN HD! 

Can they do a temporary offering?

Boy, I picked a really bad time to switch from Comcast to Dish .


----------



## DBS Commando

TR7Spyder said:


> I am seriously pissed off at E* because of lack of TBS HD. Normally, I couldn't care less about this station. But with baseball playoff being on TBS, I WANT TO SEE IT IN HD!
> 
> Can they do a temporary offering?
> 
> Boy, I picked a really bad time to switch from Comcast to Dish .


Its up right now - Check out Channel 139


----------



## TulsaOK

jrb531 said:


> They prob count all those "alt" channels in HD that never have anything on them
> 
> -JB


I can think of one thing to put on them.


----------



## Hound

139 HD is working. I started the game in SD and now the HD channel is there.


----------



## TulsaOK

DBS Commando said:


> Its up right now - Check out Channel 139


Well I'll be dipped. Right you are. Excellent! Did the people speak?


----------



## davethestalker

Put It On The Board.....yes!!!!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

jrb531 said:


> Boy was I pissed last night. Baseball in SD looked horrible!


Actually...I've been pretty impressed with TBS's SD coverage. Looks better than what SD WGN and SD CSNCH does.

But all that is fixed now with the addition of TBS-HD on Ch. 139 and 542.


----------



## TR7Spyder

DBS Commando said:


> Its up right now - Check out Channel 139


Well, well, well! How did that happen? :eek2:

At first I thought that my guide had a mistake when it showed HD-TBS, but there it was! :biggthump

Now, if E* can make Yankees loose and Red Sox win, they will really make my night


----------



## davethestalker

TR7Spyder said:


> Well, well, well! How did that happen? :eek2:
> 
> At first I thought that my guide had a mistake when it showed HD-TBS, but there it was! :biggthump
> 
> Now, if E* can make Yankees loose and Red Sox win, they will really make my night


This is the turning point that the Cubs needed.


----------



## Skates

AWESOME!

I've learned a long time ago not to bother speculating about what Charlie will do (customer since 1998). I figured, just wait, have a beer...have another beer...have a few more beers...Charlie will come through eventually... 

Just ask me how long I waited for Fox Sports West 2...

P.S.: For this month only, my flaming-C stands for "CUBS"


----------



## lazierfan

DBS Commando said:


> Its up right now - Check out Channel 139


Lo and behold.
Thanks DBSTalk; I think we owe it to you in no small part...

(Even though it is Stretch-O-vision, at least for the chopped up movies).

I got a spam-style phone call at 07:36 MT with a recording from E* espouting the second coming (or at least the breathless lady made it seem like Jesus himself was going to be on 139HD) . Great way to wake up after a night of Rockies celebration.....


----------



## TulsaOK

Skates said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I've learned a long time ago not to bother speculating about what Charlie will do (customer since 1998). I figured, just wait, have a beer...have another beer...have a few more beers...Charlie will come through eventually...
> 
> Just ask me how long I waited for Fox Sports West 2...
> 
> P.S.: For this month only, my flaming-C stands for "CUBS"


Are you suggesting that the Cubbies are going down in "flames"?


----------



## BillJ

I got a call too. Wonder if they called all their HD customers or just those in MLB playoff home markets? Well, at least I can see one Cubs game in HD. Afraid it might be the last, though. They're sucking big time ---- AGAIN.


----------



## Skates

TulsaOK said:


> Are you suggesting that the Cubbies are going down in "flames"?


I'll let you know later today :icon_cry:


----------



## Taco Lover

Nice. Now that TBS is available in HD, I can't watch it because the SS is 10-12.


----------



## Hound

TBS HD on Dish Network is a bargain with $20HD fee compared to $120 per ticket
cost of the NLCS. Congtratulations to the Rockies. At least my $120 per ticket
cost will be credited to my 2008 season tickets.


----------



## motts

Glad to see TBS HD up. Chronicles of Riddick is on right now, and even though it looks great to me, I can't help wonder if it's stretched because their commercials are stretched during the breaks. Funny thing is, is that I can almost immediately tell if something funky is up with quality of the picture or if any modification has been done to the format. Not in this case, however.

I must say, though, that the movie looks real good if it really is stretched SD.


----------



## richiephx

motts said:


> Glad to see TBS HD up. Chronicles of Riddick is on right now, and even though it looks great to me, I can't help wonder if it's stretched because their commercials are stretched during the breaks. Funny thing is, is that I can almost immediately tell if something funky is up with quality of the picture or if any modification has been done to the format. Not in this case, however.
> 
> I must say, though, that the movie looks real good if it really is stretched SD.


Is your head the same shape as the people in the movie?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Riddick is most definately being stretched. It was painful to try and watch, so I kept channel surfing to non-stretched stuff.


----------



## Volitar Prime

If TBS-HD is going to be moved from this temporary spot to it's permanent channel location on 10/10 is there any indication that we will get any additional channels also on 10/10?


----------



## Taco Lover

Volitar Prime said:


> If TBS-HD is going to be moved from this temporary spot to it's permanent channel location on 10/10 is there any indication that we will get any additional channels also on 10/10?


What are you referring to?


----------



## motts

richiephx said:


> Is your head the same shape as the people in the movie?


:lol: I'll tell ya that looked pretty damned good for being stretched upconverted material. Anyone who watched any portion of the movie would have seen that it was definitely not a run of the mill upconverted stretched picture.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

motts said:


> :lol: I'll tell ya that looked pretty damned good for being stretched upconverted material. Anyone who watched any portion of the movie would have seen that it was definitely not a run of the mill upconverted stretched picture.


Looked pretty much the same as how TNTHD does it, and how A&E and History have been doing it lately as well.


----------



## richiephx

I'm truly amazed that two people can look at the exact same program and one says it looks pretty damned good and the other one says it was really stretched. I watched Riddick for less than 5 minutes then turned it off because the picture was so stretched and distorted. I'm viewing on a 65" Mits. Maybe the smaller the screen the less you see the distortion?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm on a 65" Toshiba myself. Maybe on smaller screens it doesn't look as bad... although on my other TV (32" SD TV) I can still tell the stretchy shows so maybe some people's eyes just aren't as good?


----------



## davethestalker

The only un-stretched stuff that I've seen is baseball. Even commercials that are in HD are downscaled to 4:3 and then stretched. If something is in 4:3, the need to just leave it alone and maybe put TBS-HD in the side bars like ESPN does.


----------



## Greg L

davethestalker said:


> The only un-stretched stuff that I've seen is baseball. Even commercials that are in HD are downscaled to 4:3 and then stretched. If something is in 4:3, the need to just leave it alone and maybe put TBS-HD in the side bars like ESPN does.


I vote just leave it alone!! I can do all of the stretching, adding grey bars on the sides, zooming, etc with my TV or receiver if I want to (which I don't). Please just broadcast 4:3 as is with the black bars.


----------



## Miggity

Wind_River said:


> I fear that many people feel this way about stretched images, which is probably why they (the program providers) seem to think that distort-o-vision is a good idea.
> 
> The people that don't mind stretched images and the people who hate any bit of "black bars" on the TV screen are evidently more vocal than those of us who appreciate original aspect ratio programming. :eek2: :nono2:


Oh man for the love of God I hope not! I just sent off emails to tbs and history channel and tried my best to convince them otherwise. I am not going to let idiots ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Taco Lover

I haven't checked it out myself, but are the reruns of The Office distorted at all? Those are produced 16:9.


----------



## Miggity

Taco Lover said:


> I haven't checked it out myself, but are the reruns of The Office distorted at all? Those are produced 16:9.


It was terrible. Letterboxed 4:3 stretched horizontally only. So its stretched sideways AND still had black bars on top and bottom. Completely unwatchable. Its like a little kid hooked up your equipment wrong. One of the worst things I've seen in networks stretch-o-vision mistakes honestly.

:down:


----------



## Taco Lover

Miggity said:


> It was terrible. Letterboxed 4:3 stretched horizontally only. So its stretched sideways AND still had black bars on top and bottom. Completely unwatchable. Its like a little kid hooked up your equipment wrong. One of the worst things I've seen in networks stretch-o-vision mistakes honestly.
> 
> :down:


:eek2:

This is the reason why I don't make a big deal about which sat provider gets what HD channel, especially if the content is not OAR. Bogus. :down:


----------



## ebaltz

Miggity said:


> It was terrible. Letterboxed 4:3 stretched horizontally only. So its stretched sideways AND still had black bars on top and bottom. Completely unwatchable. Its like a little kid hooked up your equipment wrong. One of the worst things I've seen in networks stretch-o-vision mistakes honestly.
> 
> :down:


Yeah there is no excuse whatsoever for an HD network to broadcast something that was made in HD in anything but HD, no stretched crap. That is completely ridiculous.


----------



## nightfly85

TBS must having an issue tonight with the MLB game. The image is shifted up about an inch or so. The graphic on top is being cut off.


----------



## jgurley

That shift is happening on my end too.


----------



## erh1117

nightfly85 said:


> TBS must having an issue tonight with the MLB game. The image is shifted up about an inch or so. The graphic on top is being cut off.


It is not TBS. A friend with Comcast has no such issue. As for me, my 622/65" mitsubishi rptv suffers the same overscan this game.

Thanks DISH.


----------



## Lord Vader

It's happening on both my HR20-700s and HR10-250s, on both channel 95 and 247. I thought at first I had inadvertently done something to my format size, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## erh1117

Lord Vader said:


> It's happening on both my HR20-700s and HR10-250s, on both channel 95 and 247. I thought at first I had inadvertently done something to my format size, but that wasn't the case.


excuse the ignorance here, but that is DirecTV?


----------



## Skates

...happening on both my 622 and 222. I started a thread on it before I realized anyone had commented here.

EDIT - problem is fixed so I deleted my other thread.


----------



## DrZaiusATL

Frame Sync problem.....FIXED


----------



## Lord Vader

erh1117 said:


> excuse the ignorance here, but that is DirecTV?


Yeah, sorry. Forgot to mention that fact. So it seems the problem's not relegated to one provider.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I saw people posting about TBSHD problems tonight on Dish and DirecTV.. so it was NOT a Dish problem. Something on TBS end was to blame. It could have been a problem just with satellite and not cable customers, though, if they give a different feed to satellite than cable.

In any event, by the time I saw the posts and went to check my TV, all seemed fine.. so I guess whatever the problem tonight was corrected itself before I saw it.


----------



## davethestalker

HDMe said:


> I saw people posting about TBSHD problems tonight on Dish and DirecTV.. so it was NOT a Dish problem. Something on TBS end was to blame. It could have been a problem just with satellite and not cable customers, though, if they give a different feed to satellite than cable.
> 
> In any event, by the time I saw the posts and went to check my TV, all seemed fine.. so I guess whatever the problem tonight was corrected itself before I saw it.


Yeah, it took them a little while to fix it. Their graphics package was positioned a bit high.


----------



## DrZaiusATL

nope it was not graphics


----------



## Jerry G

TulsaOK said:


> Dish has no plans to add TBS-HD.


I'm reviewing this thread to find out if TBS HD has been added to the 9000 channels and I noted your post.

Wasn't I just watching TBS HD? Or was it another channel?

Thanks.


----------



## Bagman

erh1117 said:


> It is not TBS. A friend with Comcast has no such issue. As for me, my 622/65" mitsubishi rptv suffers the same overscan this game.
> 
> Thanks DISH.


So Ed, when are we going to see your apology?


----------



## erh1117

Bagman said:


> So Ed, when are we going to see your apology?


You think I owe DISH an apology? Well, I don't think so. Was it a DISH issue? Clearly not. But so what? Aren't we all taking this DISH loyalty thing a bit too seriously?

Look, I like DISH services and equipment better than cable or DirecTV, but none of these providers are perfect. At the time it was a logical assumption that DISH was to blame. They turned out not to be:icon_cry: . So sue me...

BTW -- read Post 196 -- I've already observed that DirecTV also seemed affected.


----------



## rictorg

So, now that the NLCS is over, anything other then stretch-o-vision being displayed on this channel?

I wouldn't mind it as much if they would just vertically stretch matchbox content as well. I hate that they stretch it horizontally to get rid of the pillarboxes, just to please the masses who don't know better, while leaving the letterboxes in place (I assume because people are already used to them).


----------



## TBoneit

I think by now that it is obvious that the person in charge of how to handle non 16:9 content is either wearing blinders, has cataracts or leaves their glasses at home and can't see anything but a fuzzy something on the screen.

What they do to video is just wrong, however it seems that complaining about it is just :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Miggity

TBoneit said:


> I think by now that it is obvious that the person in charge of how to handle non 16:9 content is either wearing blinders, has cataracts or leaves their glasses at home and can't see anything but a fuzzy something on the screen.
> 
> What they do to video is just wrong, however it seems that complaining about it is just :beatdeadhorse:


No way. We have to do something about this. It is borderline criminal. I have been emailing TBS along with HistoryHD and A&E-HD everyday for a like a week with no response.

We have to do something here. This is asinine.


----------



## Todd H

Miggity said:


> No way. We have to do something about this. It is borderline criminal. I have been emailing TBS along with HistoryHD and A&E-HD everyday for a like a week with no response.
> 
> We have to do something here. This is asinine.


I'm not getting any responses to my e-mails either.


----------



## nataraj

Miggity said:


> No way. We have to do something about this. It is borderline criminal. I have been emailing TBS along with HistoryHD and A&E-HD everyday for a like a week with no response.
> 
> We have to do something here. This is asinine.


I suggest a email campaign and enlist the help of AVS folks as well.


----------



## Miggity

nataraj said:


> I suggest a email campaign and enlist the help of AVS folks as well.


I am all for this.

I have been sending an email a day to both [email protected] and also [email protected] for the past 2 weeks but I haven't received a single actual reply. All auto generated. 

Let's do it. What can I do?

(edit: anybody have email addresses for A&E Networks and Turner that have a little bit more "pull" like ye olde [email protected] style?)


----------



## Miggity

Who is the pig in that analogy? Us or the networks?

Seems like the real goal here should be to teach the morons out there that Stretch-o-Vision is for idiots.


----------

